# LF Stendker/ Piwowarski Discus



## Lorano

*LF Stendker/ Piwowarski Discus and people for group order*

Hi everyone. I'm planning to grow out some discus for the next few months and was wondering if anyone had some discus from the two breeders/lines mentioned in the title. Both lines, the Stendker and Piwowarski discus, are German discus lines. Is there anyone in the gta that has these specific discus lines?

Looking forward to hearing from someone.

Thanks.


----------



## Dis

Piwow were available a few years ago, upper canada discus had some red turk pairs. Not sure who else had some. Only recently have they become available in the states. Piwowarski had shut down for a few years and just started back up in the past year or so.

As for stendkers Google discus paradise in Quebec for a list, they ship throughout canada. I know one person that dealt with then and they were happy

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorano

Yes, discusparadise does have Stendkers but the only problem with them is that they charge $120 for shipping unless you buy 2 full boxes plus they are a bit overpriced. DiscusHans in the U.S in comparison is cheaper but will only ship to the border. Will have to choose one or the other when the time comes but for now price distance are an issue.

As far as Piwowarskis there doesnt seem to be anyone in Canada that imports them. To buy them as an individual costs about 440 Euros for the first box for freight if they are ordered directly from Germany. Plus he seems to be out of stock of all his discus in smaller sizes. Any ideas?


----------



## Dis

Too bad no one else speaks up or is around. There for sure should still be some red turquoise piwows some where around here. I'm not sure if upper canada discus still sells. His name was bob garside (I think) in barrie. I know for sure he sold a few breeding pairs to people in toronto

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyfish

Maybe if there was enough interest there could be a group buy to save on shipping costs 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892

saltyfish said:


> Maybe if there was enough interest there could be a group buy to save on shipping costs
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk





Lorano said:


> Yes, discusparadise does have Stendkers but the only problem with them is that they charge $120 for shipping unless you buy 2 full boxes plus they are a bit overpriced. DiscusHans in the U.S in comparison is cheaper but will only ship to the border. Will have to choose one or the other when the time comes but for now price distance are an issue.
> 
> As far as Piwowarskis there doesnt seem to be anyone in Canada that imports them. To buy them as an individual costs about 440 Euros for the first box for freight if they are ordered directly from Germany. Plus he seems to be out of stock of all his discus in smaller sizes. Any ideas?


I also spoke to discusparadise with regards to shipping to Toronto. I am interested in purchasing some of their f1 altum angelfish. I'm pretty sure mix/matching is fine. If there is enough interest, we may be able to fill two boxes.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyfish

Even if you only get 4 or 5 people getting 2 or 3 fish/person dividing the shipping would only be an extra $50 each.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorano

Decided on going with Discus Hans in the US for some Stendker discus. He can ship the fish to a FedEx location near the Niagara Falls border. Anyone interested in a group order so that the cost of shipping can be split? Also anyone willing to share a ride for pick up?

For those that don't know Hans is the largest Stendker discus importer and seller in North America and has been said to have some of the highest quality discus that can be found either in the US or Canada. Furthermore, Stendkers are supposedly bred to survive in tap water and are therefore hardier than most Asian discus that you can find in fish stores.

*UPDATE:* Hans (the seller of these fish in the US) has given a *maximum rate of $80 US for shipping any number of boxes* to the nearest border FedEx Shipping Center (unless there aren't enough people to fill even $80 worth of boxes in which case it will be lower). This cost will be split among all participants in the group order. Considering the cost of these fish,*if even 4 people split the order, that's only $20 US or approximately $25 CAD* (at today's exchange rate) per person which is a huge cost reduction when compared to shipping costs for individual purchases.

Comment or PM for more info, or visit Stendker Group Buy thread in Group Buy category in the marketplace for more info.


----------



## Altumnut

I'll get back to you shorty. I may be interested.

...Ralph


----------



## Lorano

Look forward to hearing from you... anyone else interested?


----------



## aks72ca

*Archer's Discus Quality Discus fish*

Would anyone know if Vern Archer is still breeding / selling Discus in Whitby ?

Neil


----------



## Lorano

Tried looking around for his website a while back but it looks like it was taken down.


----------



## Lorano

Anyone else interested in a Stendker discus group order?


----------



## saltyfish

Lorano said:


> Anyone else interested in a Stendker discus group order?


I would be interested depending on the shipping costs.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorano

Hey saltyfish,

Hans, who is the seller of these fish, said that the shipping cost depends on the number of boxes plus the distance that they will be shipped to the location that the buyers will pick them up. Since we can't really do anything about the location (the fish need to be shipped to the nearest pick up location after crossing the border which they will be) the number of boxes is the only factor that will change the shipping cost. So an accurate shipping cost can't be given until all the interested buyers have confirmed the number of fish they want to purchase and Hans figures out which size box/number of boxes are necessary to ship all the fish as cheaply as possible and provides a shipping quote.

Please send your contact info if possible to discuss this further since it would be faster than communicating through the forum.

Thanks.


----------



## Lorano

Any others interested in taking part in the group order?


----------



## Lorano

*UPDATE:* Hans (the seller of these fish in the US) has given a *maximum rate of $80 US for shipping any number of boxes* to the nearest border FedEx Shipping Center (unless there aren't enough people to fill even $80 worth of boxes in which case it will be lower). This cost will be split among all participants in the group order. *If even 4 people take part in the order, that's only $20 US or approximately $25 CAD* (at today's exchange rate) per person which is a significant cost reduction when compared to individual shipping costs.


----------



## Lorano

A few people are interested... anyone else looking to get some high quality fish?


----------



## Altumnut

I just sent a message to someone in Barrie on Simply Discus asking if I knew any good feeds for young 3" Discus. I sent him the link to this thread and told him time was a factor so his decision needs prompt attention.
His user name on SD is CANAMONSTER 

Good Luck again,
...Ralph


----------



## saltyfish

*Discus*

Thanks for trying to help with my discus food dilemma, I called at least 8 places on Sunday looking for beefheart not one of the Asian stores carried it, I found one butcher inside Food basic that had 4 of them. I went and bought it right away and made three ziplock bags of beefheart mix that I researched on Youtube. I hope this will not be a problem in the future.

Marc


----------



## Altumnut

I'm surprised you only got 3 zip-lock bags from 4 hearts. How do you break off pieces when frozen so thick.
I now Asian stores like Centra and No Frills at Kipling/Albion carry it all the time.

...Ralph


----------



## saltyfish

Altumnut said:


> I'm surprised you only got 3 zip-lock bags from 4 hearts. How do you break off pieces when frozen so thick.
> I now Asian stores like Centra and No Frills at Kipling/Albion carry it all the time.
> 
> ...Ralph


I only bought 2 hearts got three large freezer bags from it.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorano

About 1 week left to join in on the group order... If anyone is interested send a PM or leave a comment asap.


----------



## Lorano

Last day to join the group order is the 14th of November (4 days from now). Anyone that's interested or changed their mind about joining, please email Hans ([email protected]) your order and contact me ASAP for details and order organization/ coordination.


----------



## Lorano

Group order completed. Thanks to everyone that participated both in the order and on the thread and gave their input.


----------



## Altumnut

Did everyone get their Discus yet ? If so I want to see pics.

...Ralph


----------



## Dis

They are all busy doing water changes

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyfish

Just a quick video of my Discus fish after feeding time.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a22bbfa6190f/20171128_182503.mp4

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Altumnut

Just as I thought very active and possibly started eating right out of the shipping bag. No surprise I regret not joining in on the group order.
Thanks for the vid and hope others will add to this thread with their score.

...Ralph


----------



## Dis

Those are some very nice discus you got. Love that you only got two different strains. Best of luck with them



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

